# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te postoni nje status Facebook-u bosh

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ky eshte nje trik me te cilin mund te postoni nje status ne Facebook i cili nuk ka asgje te shkruar pra eshte bosh.


Gjithcka qe duhet te beni eshte te shkruani *@[0:0: ]* dhe pastaj te klikoni Post dhe statusi qe postuat do te dale bosh.

----------

